# rotor and pad break in



## Blancmange (Jan 9, 2013)

Do the break in as you described!


----------



## jma20a (Dec 3, 2016)

ok. its going to be hard to do in my area without stopping but i will do my best. thanks


----------



## Blancmange (Jan 9, 2013)

Yeah it's a pain to do the break in, someone is going to get in your way and piss you off.

I did the prescribed break-in procedure with my PowerStop disks and pads as soon as I installed them and have had no warpage in 20K mi.


----------



## jma20a (Dec 3, 2016)

found a road to do it on and made sure to let the local police station know i was doing it. told them if they got a call for an erratic driver to just ignore it on that road. break in was easy, pedal is now nice and soft for minimal break pressure but firm under heavy breaking. still not going to smash on the breaks for a while. very happy with these brakes and rotors so far but its only been a day


----------

